# اجمل فين المعنى فى حيااااااااااتى ممكن تسمعهااااااااااا ..... اداء .... انجى اسحق + مينا مجدى



## anosh (14 فبراير 2011)

*من نهضة الشهيد العظيم مارمينا لعام 2010
   من عرض كورال براديسوس 

      بقيادة الاستاذ : هانى رمزى 

ترنيمة فين  المعنى فى حياتى

اداء:  انجى اسحق + مينا مجدى

صلوااااااااااااااااا من اجل الخدمه 
و اذكرونا فى صلوااااااااااااااااااااااتكم 

اللينك​*http://www.2shared.com/audio/9TVGEKwh/______.html

*لينك اخر*​
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/18472468/b6dcb028/______.mp3.html
* لينك ميديا فاير *
* http://www.mediafire.com/?m7hjxvamtg93t52*​


----------



## anosh (14 فبراير 2011)

* لا تمر مرور الكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

كلام جميل


----------



## anosh (15 فبراير 2011)

* ميرسى كليمو على مرورك​*


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت لينك غير ال 2 شيرد 
مش بيحمل معايا 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي ليكي انوش

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *ياريت لينك غير ال 2 شيرد
> مش بيحمل معايا
> *​




*جرب متصفح تاني يا جورج
لانهم حملوا معايا من الاوبرا عادي
ولو مش نفع برضه قولي 
وانا هرفعهالك ع 4shared
مستني ردك​*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2011)

*لا خلاص يا ميكى نزلتها وهرفعها ميديا فاير علشان انلاس تعرف تحملها 
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2011)

*ترنيمة جميلة بجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وصوتكم 
تم الرفع على ميديا فاير 
*​


----------



## naro_lovely (16 فبراير 2011)

*مش راضى يحمل معايا ممكن حضرتك ترفعية على لينك تانى *​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2011)

naro_lovely قال:


> *مش راضى يحمل معايا ممكن حضرتك ترفعية على لينك تانى *​


*تم الرفع على الميديا فاير 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## anosh (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك ​



*ميرسى ليك ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (18 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *ترنيمة جميلة بجد
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم وصوتكم
> تم الرفع على ميديا فاير
> *​



*ديه شهاده اعتز بيها 
ميرسى جورج ربناااااااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2011)

جميل ورائع
شكــرا
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## anosh (20 فبراير 2011)

*كليمو 
كوكومان
ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير على مروركم​*


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2011)

*استاااااااااااااااااااذى النهيسى 
شكراااااااااااااااا لحضرتك​*


----------



## tena.barbie (12 مارس 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gdn

God wz u alllllllll


----------



## elamer1000 (12 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ليكى انوش*

*والف شكر oesi no  لرفعك الترنيمة على الميديا فير*


*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## anosh (20 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى الامير على مرورك​*


----------



## فادى محب (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## anosh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

فادى محب قال:


> شكرا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



*ربناااااااااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياريت اى حد يرفعها على اليوتيوب
لان النت عندى بطئ جدااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ميرو الفنان (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور ايه الابداع دا يا انوش


----------



## anosh (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرو الفنان قال:


> الله ينور ايه الابداع دا يا انوش



*ربنااااا يخليك يامرقس​*


----------

